# DVD-R burning time



## M319 (May 25, 2006)

I used 4x writing speed to burn 4GB photos to a DVD-R, the initial estimated burning time was about 16-17 mins, 
but it took about an hour to finish. Why?

The DVD-R disk that I used supports 4x writing speed.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What burning program did you use?


----------



## M319 (May 25, 2006)

bonk said:


> What burning program did you use?


Nero7


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I burn using Nero 7 DVD movies that usually take 25mins give or take.

I am using high quality DVD-Rs which is very important.

where you using the PC at the same time as this will slow it down.

What specs is your PC?


----------



## M319 (May 25, 2006)

bonk said:


> I burn using Nero 7 DVD movies that usually take 25mins give or take.
> 
> I am using high quality DVD-Rs which is very important.
> 
> ...


I was only burning DVD, and nothing else.
and i used Imation DVD-R

Pentium D 3GHz, 1GB RAM, Windows XP


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this the first DVD you have burnt.....Is the Nero 7 the full version and have you checked for any updates for it?

Is the file on the same physical drive as your Operating System?


----------



## M319 (May 25, 2006)

bonk said:


> Is this the first DVD you have burnt.....Is the Nero 7 the full version and have you checked for any updates for it?
> 
> Is the file on the same physical drive as your Operating System?


No, after burning this 4GB photos, I burnt another 4GB, but still took about an hour.
I use Nero7 Ultra Edition and no updates at this moment,

I have two hard disks, the first 4GB photos from C drive, which installed the OS, another 4GB photos from E drive, which is simply for data storage


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Could also be that your drive went to PIO mode. It needs to be in DMA mode. Try this:

To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: (1) Control Panel, (2) System, (3) Goto the Hardware Tab, (4) Device Manager, (5) IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, (6) Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, (7) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,(8) Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, (9) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, (10) Reboot.
Good luck!

Also, Imation isn't the best brand of dvd-r. Their cds are ok, but dvds aren't. Try Verbatim or Sony or Maxell. If Maxell, make sure they are made in Japan. It will say on package (near bar code) "Made In Japan".


----------



## rdspivey27 (Feb 21, 2007)

seems like i'm having the same problem but with burning dvd movies with nero 7.......it's also taking me an hour or more....but when i use nero on my laptop 10 mins tops...anyone know y?


----------



## M319 (May 25, 2006)

emoxley said:


> Could also be that your drive went to PIO mode. It needs to be in DMA mode. Try this:
> 
> To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: (1) Control Panel, (2) System, (3) Goto the Hardware Tab, (4) Device Manager, (5) IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, (6) Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, (7) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,(8) Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, (9) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, (10) Reboot.
> Good luck!
> ...


In IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, I see two "Primary IDE Channel" and two "Seconady IDE Channel", 
one of the "Primary IDE Channel" is in PIO mode, I selected 'DMA if Available', the other three are already in DMA, then reboot. 
But it is still in PIO mode.

Then, I burnt a 2.5 GB file, using 4x, and Imation DVD-R disk,
the estimated time is about 7 mins, 
but the task took about half an hour to finish.
So, the problem is on the computer/ software setting, or the disk I used?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you checked to see if there's a firmware upgrade for your drive? If not, I'd check that. You can try another brand of disc. How old is your burner? It may just be time for a new one. You can buy new burners online for around $40.

When is the last time you defragged your HD? Do that. If the files are fragmented bad, it can take longer to find all the pieces, to burn them. Run whatever spyware and adware programs you have. Someone that burns dvds, should defrag every couple of weeks. If you use your computer a lot, it won't hurt to defrag once a week..................
Good luck!


----------



## rummer (Jun 28, 2004)

check that nero is not set to verify after burning as that is normaly where its takes time


----------

